# Our buddy Kameha



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beloved boy. And he was much too young. cancer sucks. My boy has terminal bone cancer.
Godspeed Kameha...


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Lost my golden from the same thing and like you,she had no sign of being that sick!.She was taken to the vet,on a Wedmesday cos she was barely eating and losing,weight fast and PTS,on a Friday cos she was bleeding,internally.Sadly,goldens are prone to cancer but I have met many that lived,in their teens,just,not mine!.
RIP Kameha,run free,with my girl!.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free - play hard - sleep softly sweet Kameha. You will see him again someday.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I lost a german shepherd that way. It just came out of nowhere, and I had to put him own before he suffocated to death. I know your pain.

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about your boy.
My heart goes out to you and your wife.
Play hard at the bridge Kameha.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

We share in your pain and are crying with you. I am so very sorry for your loss. Rest in peace Kameha.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, Kameha was just too young.

Run softly at the bridge Kameha


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences to you and your wife on the loss of Kameha. I'd love to see a pic of him if you feel up to posting one.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BP and HP*

BP and HP

My heart just breaks for you and Kameha-that is so young. We are never prepared to lose them.
I am so sorry!

We lost our Samoyed, Snobear, in March of this year, he was 10 years old, very unexpectedly-he too was bleeding internally and he had hemangiosarcoma, and a huge tumor on his liver and spots on other lobe of his liver. He was so healthy and didn't show signs of any illness until the night before we sent him to the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sad that you have lost Kameha and at such a young age - hope and pray that a cure will be found for this ****** awful disease.

Kameha run free and sleep softly


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

I am so sorry for you and I know that you are in pain. Takes time, but it will pass and the beautiful happy memories will replace that pain. Run free, jump high and sleep well Kameha.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I am so so sorry, it must have been a terrible shock at such a young age.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Kameha. It is hard losing them at any age but when they are young it is especially hard, they are just starting to live their life. I pray the memories will help to heal some of your pain. Cancer takes too many of our sweet pups. 
Some people say that postig pictures and telling stories about their goldens helps them with some of their pain. 

Run Free Sweet Kameha, you are loved and missed so much but you will see each other again.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry you lost your sweet boy at such a young age.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, I am tearing up reading this, because my sister's dear old goofball Lab-Great Dane died just last Wednesday - after a very similar experience. My sister got home to find him struggling to breathe, he was gasping for air, stomach heaving in and out. She took him to the vet - and an xray showed he had a huge tumour on his lung, inside his ribcage, which had ruptured and was hemorrhaging. Like your dear soul, he never had any symptoms before that day, and the tumour was inside his rib cage, and so never detectable. They had to put him down that very evening. He was just 8 years old. 

It's so awful to lose them - and worse when it happens so suddenly. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## bp44039 (Aug 3, 2010)

*Thank you!*

Thank you for all of the kind words, I will post some pictures of our sweet boy tonite. He was a handsome looking boy and he knew it! Though he could never be replaced we are going to be having a new puppy joining the family next week. Her name will be Maya. My wife and I struggled with the decision to get another puppy right now but ultimately decided we needed something to fill the void. Jasmine is our 10yr old Golden and she has been down ever since Kameha left us. I think it will be good for her to have a companion again, though I'm not all that sure she is going to be thrilled about a puppy biting at her tail again.

BP


----------



## bp44039 (Aug 3, 2010)

*Kameha*

This is the most recent picture of Kameha


----------



## bp44039 (Aug 3, 2010)

*More Pictures*

More pictures of Kameha....in the last one he is laying with his sister Jasmine.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Kameha was very handsome...so sorry for you loss.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. I know how heartbreaking it is to lose a wonderful dog to that **** disease. It is taking to manyof our beloved godlesn way to early. I lost my girl, KayCee to it on May25, 2008 at age 8 yrs. 9 months.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

So sorry that Kameha left you at such a young age. I look at my two, ages 3 and 5, and think how often I take them for granted... thinking they will be here for many more years. That isn't always the case, is it? 

Sending loving thoughts to Kameha and your family.


----------

